# It made my day!



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

I met up with a fellow BOTL today ( @bpegler ). and what a great guy! He brought over a Cohiba EL14, and it was just amazing! He also left me with a Reynaldo that I am looking forward to enjoying soon. I just want to say here thank you for your kindness, knowledge and great company, it was very much appreciated, and great to make a new friend. The brotherhood on this forum is a thing to revel in.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That's one nice day that got made!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

It was a pleasure to meet you and your wife at your lovely home!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very Cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Very cool day indeed!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bob is a stand up guy first class all the way. Also very modest and generous, i am sure this thread embarrassed him a bit. But good that you posted it. Not many get to meet a legend, thanks for sharing!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great gesture Bob.. Hell of a guy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@bpegler A fine BOTL from the Volunteer State, good job!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@bpegler really brought the heat! Nice to see two BOTLs share a quality smoke.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Great people making memories. Top notch fellas.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Very kind of him. Sounds like you fellows had an enjoyable time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Edoty39 (Sep 5, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

